# Outlook 2003: eMails versenden: JA ; aber mit Anhang: NEIN --> erbitte HILFE!



## paul_klein (20. November 2003)

Hallo @ All!
Ich habe ein grosses Problem und zwar muss ich dringend ein Worddokument an meinen Verlag schicken, da die sich mein neues Buch anschauen wollen. Ich benutze die Freemail Provider web.de sowie gmx.net in Verbindung mit Outlook 2003. Die Datei ist 1,2MB gross, somit ueberschreitet sie nicht die max. Dateigroesse. 
Ich kann sowie ueber web.de und gmx.net eMails ohne Anhang verschicken soviel ich lustig bin, aber sobald nur ein Anhang, auch wenn dieser nur 20kb klein ist, bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung von Outlook dass der Postausgangsserver einen timeout hat (nach etwa 1min). (Ich weiss, dass ich ueber web.de nur alle 15min senden und empfangen kann. daran liegt es nicht. Achja, auch unter Outlook Express klappt es nicht, dort bekomme ich die gleiche Fehlermeldung.) Aber wenn ich den Inhalt des Worddokumentes in die eMail einfuege klappt der Versand problemlos. Es macht ebenfalls keinen Unterschied ob ich Norton AutoProtect aktiviert lasse oder deaktiviere.
Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen! Ich verzweifle, da ich das Problem inzwischen schon seit 1 Monat habe!

Vielen Dank!
Gruss, Paul

Meine Systemkonfiguration:
Windows XP SP1 + alle Updates ueber die Windows Update Funktion
Office 2003 Professional
Internetverbindung (by Call) ueber das GigaSet 3070 isdn (aktuelle Windows XP Treiber installiert)
Norton Antivirus 2004 Professional
Windows XP Firewall deaktiviert


----------



## Thomas Lindner (20. November 2003)

Versucht die Datei zu zippen?


----------



## paul_klein (21. November 2003)

Nein, bisher noch nicht. Allerdings hat es heute morgen bei 2 eMails funktioniert. Danach nichtmehr. Ich versteh das absolut nicht. Mal klappt es und mal nicht, ohne was zu veraendern.

danke fuer die Antwort, Gruss, paul


----------



## Thomas Lindner (21. November 2003)

Dokument ist nicht geöffnet?

Versuchs bitte mal mit einem Zip!

Eigentlich dürfte es bei 1,2 MB null Probleme geben!


----------



## paul_klein (21. November 2003)

nein, das dokument ist nicht geoeffnet. ich habe es eben mal versucht zu packen und dann zu verschicken, allerdings hat das auch nicht geholfen, gleicher fehler  

danke fuer die antwort, gruss, paul


----------



## michi1502 (4. November 2010)

ich habe genau dasselbe problem, es werden mails mit anhang erst nach dem 30 ten versuch, also nach mehreren tagen versandt, oder gar nicht. so kann ich nicht arbeiten ****** was kann ich tun ? die mials lassen sich auch nicht mehr löschen oder verschieben, denn lt. outlook hat die übermittlung bereits begonnen.

Hilfe !


----------



## michi1502 (4. November 2010)

Bitte bitte, hat irgendjemand ne Lösung, liegt es an den Einstellungen ?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (4. November 2010)

michi1502 hat gesagt.:


> Bitte bitte, hat irgendjemand ne Lösung, liegt es an den Einstellungen ?


 
Der Thread ist zwar schon 7 Jahre alt, aber Thunderbird hat bei mir noch keine Zicken gemacht.

Gruß
BK


----------



## bRainLaG (4. November 2010)

Hmmm @michi1502

Ich nehme an du bist über WLAN an deine  Router verbunden versuch es mal über Kabel, ich habe jetzt etwas nachgeschlagen, und von der falschen MTU (halte ich für unwahrscheinlich) bis zum defekten Router alles gesehen.
Weitere Tests die du durchführen kannst, geh woanders mit deinem Rechner online (falls du ein Notebook hast) und versuch es da nochmal. Einfach mal testen und dann schreib deine Ergebnisse hier rein, dann kann dir effektiver geholfen werden.

Cheers


----------

